# Weekly Competition 2015-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' F2 R' U R2 U' F
*2. *U' R2 U F2 R F R2 U2 R'
*3. *F' R2 U' R U F2 R2 U2
*4. *U' R F' U R' F2 R' U F' U'
*5. *F2 R F2 R2 U R' U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U R' B' R' D L' U' R2 B' D2 R L2 U2 L B2 L' B2 L2 B2 L2
*2. *B2 R' D2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' D U R B' D2 F U' R' U2 L
*3. *R' D2 R D2 L F2 R F2 U2 B2 L' B' D2 U2 B F2 D F' R B'
*4. *U2 F2 L U2 L' B2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 D' L B L' U L' R2 F D F'
*5. *R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L F' L2 U' L F2 R2 U' F L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 B' D2 Uw2 L2 B' Rw R2 F' Uw2 U Rw D F2 L B F Rw Uw2 Fw L2 Rw2 B Fw F2 L D B' Fw2 U' Rw B2 Rw2 B' L' F Uw2 U2 R2 Uw
*2. *Rw2 R F2 Uw F' Uw' U2 Fw2 U Rw Uw B Rw Fw Rw B' Uw2 Rw' U' L2 Rw Uw R' Fw F' R F L' B2 R2 F' Rw' D2 L2 Rw' B D' R' B Fw
*3. *Uw2 F' L2 U2 L2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw F D' Fw2 D' Uw U B2 F' Rw2 D2 B Rw' R2 B Fw2 F2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 R D' L' U' B' L' Uw Fw2 R' Fw U R
*4. *D' Fw R' F Rw2 D B F R B' Fw R Fw D B' D' Uw' B D' U F L2 F2 Uw2 Fw' F R2 Fw D Rw B Rw2 Uw U' B Rw' F' D' F' R2
*5. *L2 U2 Fw' U2 Rw2 B2 L Rw' B' L D Rw' B2 F D Fw F' L2 R' Uw2 L Rw F2 Rw' Uw2 L' Rw2 B Uw' L Uw' U' B F2 Rw D' U2 F2 D' Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw Rw' R' Bw' U2 B L Dw' Bw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw Bw L2 Lw R2 U2 Lw2 R' U2 L' Uw' U Fw2 F2 R2 Bw2 Rw D Uw Rw' F' D' Fw F U Lw2 Bw' Rw Dw2 L2 F L' Lw Bw Fw' U Bw Rw2 R Fw2 D Uw2 U Fw F L' Uw' L2
*2. *Bw Rw2 U' Lw2 Fw' F Rw' Dw2 Uw' L2 B2 Bw2 D' U Bw2 Uw2 U2 Lw' D2 F2 Rw2 Dw Fw F D' L' Lw D Dw' Uw U2 L2 Rw Uw2 R' Uw' Fw F2 U Rw' R2 F2 L' Lw' R2 B2 Lw2 R F Lw Dw Bw' D Fw' U Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw' B
*3. *D2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 U' B D Uw L2 U2 Fw2 L Rw' U' B Bw2 Fw Uw2 U' L Rw Bw' Lw Bw' F' Uw' B Fw' Rw' R2 Uw F D2 Dw2 Uw' U Bw F2 R Dw2 Uw' U' Bw2 Dw' Uw R2 B2 R Uw2 U2 R2 D' Dw2 U F Dw2 B2 Uw'
*4. *F2 U' B2 Dw2 U R Dw2 B' L Lw2 Rw' R2 D' Rw R' D' B Fw' D2 Fw' Lw' Rw' D' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F Rw D Lw' Dw Bw D Dw2 U' Bw Fw' U' F2 Lw' Fw2 Uw2 L2 F' U Rw2 D' L' Dw F2 Rw Fw2 D L2 Rw Dw' U2 R D' L
*5. *Dw2 L' Rw Uw2 B' Bw2 Rw2 B2 Uw B' D Uw' F' Dw2 Uw2 Fw Uw' B2 Bw Fw' L Lw B' U L' B Dw R2 Bw Lw2 Fw R2 D' F' Rw' B L U L' D2 L2 B F' Lw' D Bw' F Dw2 Fw' Uw L' U2 L' Lw' R' B2 Uw2 L' Rw' Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' 2R2 2D2 3U 2U' 3F L2 2L 2B' D2 2U' F2 3U 2F 2R2 2B2 2F 2U2 B2 2F F' 2U' L B 2L' 2R 2F' D 3R' U2 R F' 2D2 3F' 2D2 2U 2L' D 2L2 D' 2B 3U2 2U2 2L' 2R2 R' U 3R U2 2B R2 F2 2R D' 2D 2L 2D 3F U 2B' R2 D2 F' L' B2 3R' 2D' F 3R2 2D2
*2. *3U2 2R2 2B' 3F' 2R2 R2 D2 2B2 F2 D 3U 2R2 2F2 2L2 2D 2U2 2L' 2R' F2 2L2 F 3U' 2U' 2B L2 2L 2R' B' 3F 2F 3U L2 2F' 3R2 R' D' L' 2R2 U' 2R' 3U2 R' 2D 2U' 2L2 3R 2R D' F2 2D' F' R2 F' R2 2U' L2 3R 3U2 2B2 3F D' F' 2U' 2L2 B' U' 3F' 2L' B2 F
*3. *3U 3R D' L 2R F' D' 2L' 2D2 L2 3R' 3U2 3R2 B2 R' B2 2L' B2 2D2 3F' R' B 3F' 2F' R' 2D2 U B U' F2 3U' 2R D F2 R 3U' 2F 2D2 2U B2 R' 2F2 2R2 D2 3U' 2L2 2B2 2L D' 3F2 2D 2L2 2B' U' L 2L' 3R' R' 2F' 2R 3F 2R2 R 3F' D2 3R' B' D 2F' 3U2
*4. *2F L 2U' U L B' D2 2D' 3U 2U2 U 2L 2D 3U L' 3R2 2R 3F2 2D2 2B' 3F' 2U' 2B 3U2 2L' 2B' 2F' 2L' 2U F' 2D 3U2 F2 D' L' 2F U 3R2 F' D 3U2 U2 2F 2L2 2D' 3U' L2 3R 2R B2 2B 3F2 2L U2 L' B' R2 D' 3U' 2U' 2R2 3F2 L U2 L' 3U2 B2 2L 3R' R
*5. *3R2 2B' 3F' F' L D2 2R' 2F2 F' 2L F2 D' 2B 2F2 L' F L2 3F 2L' 3U 2B 2F' 2R2 2F D2 2L2 2U' F' U' B 3R' D B L 2U2 3F 2F' L' D' 2B 2L2 B2 2L' 2R2 R D2 2U 3R2 3U' F' 2D 3R2 2B' 3F 2F' 2L 3R2 3U2 3R' 2B2 2L2 2R' B2 2B' F' L' D' 2L U' B

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 3L2 3F R' 3D B' 2R2 2U F' 2D2 2B2 F' 3R' 3D2 2U' R' 2F 3L 3R' F' L 3D2 3F 2U 2F2 3U' R2 B' L D2 3U U2 2F 3D' 3F R 3F2 2F2 3U 3L 2R' 2D 3D2 2U2 U L' 3R2 2R2 R B2 2D' 3D2 3L 3U B F' L2 3L 2U R2 2F2 F2 D' 3B' L2 3L 3R2 2F' F R' D 2D2 R' 2U 3F' 2D 2U 3L2 2R2 3F 2F' U 2R F 2U2 2L2 2R 3D2 3L' 3R2 U2 2B' 2F2 2D' U' B D' 3D F 2R
*2. *3B U 2R' 3B 3D' L 2L2 2R' 2D 2L2 2F' 2D 3R 3F2 2D' U2 3L' 2B2 3D 3B2 L 3R' 2B2 2L 3F 3R2 R 3B' L' 2D 2B2 F' 3L2 3R' B 2U2 2B' 2F' 2U' 2B' 3B2 2D B2 2F 2L2 2F 2R' F2 2L' 2D2 2U2 2F2 3D' 3U' F D2 3U2 L 3R D U' 2L2 2D2 U2 3B 2U' B2 F2 3D 3L F' D U2 2B' L2 3D' U 2B2 2L2 2R 2B' 3D2 U 3F' 2R 3B2 3F' 3L2 3U' U' 3B 3D' 3U2 3B 3F 2D2 2R 2B' 3B2 3U
*3. *2F 3U' U' B' 2F R' U F' 3U2 3B' 3D B 3L2 D R2 2U2 3F F L' 2L2 3R U' B' R F' L B2 3U2 2U2 L2 3D2 3U U2 3B 2D' 3U' 2B' 3L2 3F 3D' B' 2F' 3R 2R 3U 2B' 3B2 3L' F2 3R' 3B L 3R' 2U 2B2 3B' 2F F 3D2 3U2 U' 2L' 2F2 F2 R2 2B' 3F U' L2 3B' F 2R2 3U' L2 2L' 3R 2R' B' D' 2F D' B 3B2 F' 2L' 3U 2B 3L 3F2 L2 F 2D 3L B' 2R2 2B R2 2U' 2R' R
*4. *3L2 2R 3F2 D2 3R F' 3D2 U2 L' 3U L B' 2U 2B 3B 3F 2F' R 3F2 2D' 2L 3R 2D' L2 B 3F 3L2 3F2 F2 2U' 3R' D2 R2 B 2L D2 L' 2L2 2R' 3B2 L' 3L' 2B 2R2 B D2 3D' 2F D2 2D' 2U2 L2 R U 2R 2D' R B2 2B2 3B' 3F2 F 3D B 3R 2R' U' L2 3B' L 3B' 2R 2B2 L2 2F' 2L2 2U' L R2 3F F L D2 3B2 D' 2D' 2R2 3B 3R 2R 2D' 3D' 2F 3R 3U' U' B 2F' 2D R
*5. *3L F2 2U2 U' R2 D2 3U 2F2 2D2 3U 2B2 3F2 3R 2R 2U 2L' 3R R' 2U2 2B' L2 3U' 2L2 2R 3B 3F2 3R B 2B2 3F2 R' B2 3R 2R R2 D 2U' 3F2 L' 2U 3F' 3U' L2 2R' 3D2 3R 3F' 3R2 2R R' 2U 2B2 2F' 3U 3L' 2R' 3B2 2D2 L' 2R2 B2 3B F 3R 2U' 3L' 3U2 U' L 3L2 B' 2D L' 3D' 3F 2F2 3U' B2 3D L' 2B2 L B' 3F 2F' F2 R' 2B 3B 3F' 3L' 2U' B2 2B2 2U' 2L 3L2 3D 2L 2F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R2 U2 R' F2 R' U
*2. *U F2 R U' R2 F U R2
*3. *R U' R2 U' F U' R F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 R' F2 D' F R2 B R' B' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U'
*2. *B R F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U D2 R' D R2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 D'
*3. *L2 R2 B' F' U2 F D2 R2 B R2 B' D U' L2 B' D L' F2 U' L R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' R D Uw U2 Rw B2 D' Uw2 Rw2 B2 F Rw' R Fw2 L' U' Fw2 U' B D2 R' D2 Uw2 U2 B' Rw R D2 Fw2 Rw Fw' R' B' Fw' F' Rw' R2 Uw2
*2. *Fw' L' Uw B2 Rw Uw' B' Rw D2 L B2 D' R B D L' Uw' F' Uw2 L U' R B2 Fw2 R2 D2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F2 L' Rw U2 B Fw' F2 Rw2
*3. *Fw' Rw U2 B2 Uw2 Fw R Fw' Uw' L2 B' Rw2 B' F' R D' Uw' U B2 Fw' Uw' L Fw' D' B F' L2 Rw B L2 R' U2 R2 Fw' L R D2 R' D U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' U B2 Fw2 Dw Uw L' F' Rw Uw2 Fw Lw' Rw Fw' Rw2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 D Dw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw U B2 U' Bw2 Fw F' L2 D Dw' Uw Fw F2 Rw D2 U2 R D Lw Uw2 Bw2 F' R B R Fw Uw L Fw2 Dw B' D R Uw' Lw' R Uw
*2. *L2 B2 Fw' F' D' Uw2 F2 Lw B Lw R2 F L2 Bw' F Uw2 R Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw' U2 B2 Bw Dw' L B Lw' D2 Dw Uw2 U Rw D' Uw' U Lw B2 Lw R Uw2 B' F D' R' Dw Lw2 Uw Fw' L Lw Uw2 U Rw2 R2 F' U L D
*3. *U' R2 B Uw' U2 L' U Fw2 Lw2 F U' R Bw' Fw U' L2 Lw Rw R B2 L D F' Dw R Dw Uw2 U' R2 Dw' Rw' R' Bw Dw' Fw L' F R Fw' Uw' Fw D L2 Rw2 F L' Uw2 L' Lw' D Lw2 D' Uw' R2 F D2 Lw2 R' Dw B

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 3U L' R D 2D 2U L2 2U2 2R F L' R 3U2 2U' 3F 2F 2L' D B L' R U L D2 2D 3U F2 R2 2U B 2B' F' L 2R' U' B2 2F 2R' U 2B' 2L2 3F' 2D2 2F' 2U' B2 L2 R 2D' B2 D 3U' B 2U2 R 2U 2F U' 2F2 U2 3F2 F2 2U' U' 2L 2F2 3R2 R' 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D 2D U 3F R2 3D' 2L' 2U' 3B2 3L 3R D 2D2 3D 3R' 3F U F 3U 2L' B' 2B2 3B' L2 3D 2L' 2U2 F R' 2U2 R2 U F' 3L F' 2L2 F 3L' 3U2 3R' 2R2 2D' L 3F' F R' 3U' 2F 3L' 2B 3B' 3L' D' 2L R 3F 3U' F2 D2 3F2 2F' 2L2 2U2 3L2 2R' 3U2 U2 2L 3R R2 2B2 3B 2F2 2L' 2D' 3F2 3U B' 2F' U B F' 3R' 2D' 3U' U 3L2 R' 2B' 2F F2 U' 2L 3L' 3R R' 2B U 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U L2 U B2 R2 F L B U R2 F2 U' B' F2 R'
*2. *D2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B L2 B F' L F D' L' F D B U2 L F2
*3. *F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 L' B L2 D U R F2 U R D'
*4. *F U' B R D B' R' D2 F B2 U D B2 D F2 D B2 U2 F2 U2
*5. *R' F2 L2 U B' L2 F' R' B' L F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U D2 F2
*6. *R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 U R2 B' U2 R' U B2 R' B R2 F2 R2
*7. *R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 U2 R' D' B' R F U' R2 U2 L
*8. *D2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' D R' U2 R U2 L D B F'
*9. *U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 L2 R2 U2 B' U' B' L B' R B2 F' U B2
*10. *F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D R2 U F2 D F' R' D2 F2 L F U F L R2
*11. *B2 D L2 F D F2 U' L B2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2
*12. *D' L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L' R' U' L2 R' F' L' R D' L'
*13. *L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 L B' D' L2 D2 F' U' B' F' D F'
*14. *F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U2 L' U' F' L2 R U R2 B' R D2
*15. *F2 R B' R2 L' U F' R D L U2 B' R2 B D2 F2 L2 B' L2 B'
*16. *B2 L B2 D2 L B2 L D2 R U2 B2 U' L' B' D' L' B2 U2 L2 R2 B
*17. *F2 L2 R' F2 L U2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 B D' R D' U' L2 F L' D2 R'
*18. *R2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L B D2 R2 U L R2 F' U2 R'
*19. *F' D2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 F R2 U2 L2 D U L D' R U R2 F' U2
*20. *F' U2 B' U' F2 U2 R L F U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2
*21. *U' L' U' L' U2 L2 B2 R B' L D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2
*22. *B R2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R' U' F2 R2 D F' U' B' U L2
*23. *U' B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U R2 U2 R U B' R U' F' R D B2 R2
*24. *B2 U2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 F' L U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L' D2
*25. *R' D F U R' L' D2 F' R F' U F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 B2 U
*26. *R2 B D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' R' U' R' B2 F2 U' B2 L' R
*27. *F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R2 B U' R B R' F2 D' R B U
*28. *R2 U L D2 R' B' R2 D' B' L D2 B' U2 R2 F B2 R2 F U2 F R2
*29. *U2 F' L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 F D2 U B' F' R' D' U' B L2 F'
*30. *B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' B' D2 F U' R' B' U' B' R'
*31. *R' D' L2 U' L F B L U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U
*32. *U2 L B2 L2 U2 R' B2 L B2 F2 R U' R' B' L2 B D' L2 F' R'
*33. *U2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 B' L' F' L2 F D B' D2 R2 F'
*34. *L2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 F D2 F R2 D' F L R2 F2 D' R2 U L F'
*35. *D2 B D2 F2 U B2 L' U' R' D2 B' L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 B
*36. *L2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 U' L' F' L' B2 L2 R' U L2 R2
*37. *D2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' F' L2 U2 F2 U B L2 D2 L' F L D R2
*38. *F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D U' F' D' L' D' L2 D2 F2
*39. *L' F2 D R U F L B' L U' R D2 B2 L F2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 F2
*40. *D' L U2 F D L B U' D' R2 U2 D2 L2 F2 B R2 U2 B' R2 F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' F' D2 B D' F L F2 R D2 B' U R' D L'
*2. *U' L2 R2 D L2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 F' L U2 R B F R2 F D2
*3. *U F2 D2 U R2 D B2 F2 U F2 R2 F' L F2 D' F' U2 F' L' R U2
*4. *D2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F U2 B' R2 F D L F D L B2 L U B' R'
*5. *D2 R' U' B R' D L' F R U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F L2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B R' U' L2 U L2 D' L D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 L2
*2. *U' D L' D' B' U2 D' F U2 R U2 F2 U D2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2
*3. *L2 F' B' R' D' B D' R2 B' R D2 L F2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2
*4. *U R' D2 F R B2 L2 B D R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2
*5. *F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' R' F D B' R F2 U' L2 D2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U F' L' R2 D L' F' L2 D F
*2. *F2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 B D2 B' U2 F U B2 L' F D' R2 F R' F' L2
*3. *B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 U' F' L R2 B F2 R' U B' D2 U'
*4. *U B2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 U' B L' U B2 L2 R U2
*5. *L2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 D' U' B' U2 L R B' D2 B' D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' B' U' F2 L' U' R L F' U' R2 F' U2 B R2 F R2 B L2 U2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U' F' U F2
*3. *F' D L2 B' L B D' F D' L' D' R2 U' D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2
*4. *R' U' L' R2 U Rw2 B' U' R Fw' Uw' Rw' B' Fw' Rw D' L2 Fw L2 D2 Uw U Rw' D R Fw2 L2 U' Fw' Uw Fw2 D Uw R' B' U2 Fw2 F U L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F' U2 R F R2 U' F R' U'
*3. *B R' U' L' D2 B R' U' L' B2 L2 D F2 U L2 D' F2 U L2
*4. *L R Fw F2 R' B2 U2 Fw' L Rw2 D' L' Rw D B' Fw2 F' L' Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 Uw' Fw Uw2 U Fw2 L2 D' U2 R B2 Uw2 B' Rw' R'
*5. *Dw' U' Lw' B2 Bw2 F' Uw' Lw Rw' D2 B' R2 F Uw2 F2 Uw' B2 Rw B Dw' B R2 Fw Uw2 F' U2 Lw2 R D' U' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B2 F Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Dw Uw' Lw2 D Rw' D U2 Lw2 Fw Uw' U2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw Bw Lw2 Uw Rw' D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=6 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R U L R' L B' U' r' b' u'
*2. *U L' R' L' U L' B' U L' l' r b u'
*3. *U L' R' L' U B L' U' B r u
*4. *U R B U L' R B' l r u
*5. *U L B U' B R' L' l r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (-2, -1) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, -2) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 6) / (-4, 3) /
*4. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2)
*5. *(3, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L D' U' L U' R D U' D' U'
*2. *D L' D L' R U' R U' R' D' U'
*3. *U R' D' R' U' L R' D' U' D' U'
*4. *U' R U R U' D' L' U R D' U'
*5. *R D U' R' L R L' D U' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 16, 2015)

clock : 13.76, 12.32, 12.11, 11.39, 11.97 (ao5 = 12.13)
3x3: 29.15, 23.25, 26.26, 19.70, 17.23 (ao5 = 23.07)
OH: 1:07.58, 1:06.21, 47.89, 58.29, 1:03.65 (ao5 = 1:02.72) probs my PB average. and definite PB single
pyraminx: 8.05, 12.31, 9.67, 15.91, 8.07 (ao5 = 10.02) MOST FAIL AVERAGE AND NOT EVEN SUB 8 SINGLEQ!!!! JUST FAIL
2x2: 8.08, 5.17, 9.39, 5.19, 4.58 (ao5 = 6.15) fail
2x2 BLD: DNF, 1:41.39, 1:59.25 (best 1:41.39, mo3=dnf)
megaminx: 2:42.19, 2:14.35, 2:40.24, 2:32.59, 2:37.57 (ao5 = 2:35.80)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jun 16, 2015)

2x2 : 4.00, 4.64, 5.01, (3.92), (5.37) = 4.55
3x3 : (16.77), 16.60, 12.68, (11.16), 12.53 = 13.94
4x4 : 52.73, (50.20), 51.45, (53.73), 51.90 = 52.03
5x5 : (1:49.93), 1:42.55, 1:42.78, (1:40.23), 1:44.01 = 1:43.11
2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, 35.38 = 35.38
OH : 36.86, 38.59, (40.56), 37.70, (31.06) = 37.72
MTS : 45.77, (42.68), (52.47), 50.85, 46.17 = 47.60
2-4 relay : 1:17.38
2-5 relay : 3:10.91
Megaminx : (1:46.79), 1:37.75, 1:38.10, 1:33.61, (1:31.35) = 1:36.49
Pyraminx : (4.92), 5.17, 6.46, 6.01, (6.97) = 5.88
Square-1 : 46.94, 47.10, (36.02), (54.54), 49.77 = 47.94
Skewb : (5.84), (13.33), 8.84, 12.87, 8.87 = 1019


----------



## TheLegendisReal (Jun 19, 2015)

3x3
avg of 5: 16.87
Time List:
1. (22.53) 
2. 15.13 
3. 16.75 
4. 18.72 
5. (14.13)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 20, 2015)

2x2: 4.98, (2.90), 4.34, 4.99, (6.34) = 4.77
3x3: 12.74, 12.50, (13.88), 13.76, (11.64) = 13.00
4x4: 57.89, 55.65, 59.76, (1:07.75), (50.11) = 57.77
5x5: 2:05.41, 1:52.84, (2:14.54), (1:52.66), 2:06.03 = 2:01.43
3x3 OH: (30.32), (22.70), 26.34, 27.92, 24.98 = 26.41
Megaminx: (2:14.78), 2:11.97, 2:04.69, 2:10.68, (1:59.21) = 2:09.11
Pyraminx: 4.09, 4.27, 4.31, (5.16), (4.00) = 4.22
Square-1: (26.52), 41.43, (46.79), 37.37, 31.52 = 36.77
Skewb: 11.27, (9.49), (25.85), 11.99, 14.43 = 12.56

Wow. Literally everything was bad this week.


----------



## Flygonman (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm really new and bad at speedcubing... Just a few questions:
1. Can I join these just for fun and will people care/be rude if I submit like 4 minute times?
2. Is video required/preferred? I'm fine either way
3. Is the number after the = average?
4. Does 2015-25 mean the week number?


----------



## h2f (Jun 21, 2015)

1) yes, no. (yes, you can join, and noone be rude because of your times).
2) no.
3) yes
4) yes


----------



## rollerking321 (Jun 21, 2015)

3x3 : 13.71, 14.28, (12.68), (17.58), 16.58 = *14.85*
3x3 OH : 24.37, 22.31, (30.39), 25.62, (21.14) = *24.10*
3x3 with feet : 6:31.43, 4:37.04, (DNF), 5:51.51, (4:28.25) = *5:26.66*
4x4 : 55.80, 59.53, 58.76, (53.19), (1:09.17) = *58.03*
2x2 : 4.19, 5.01, 4.46, (3.20), (5.36) = *4.55*
Square - 1 : 33.57, 33.14, 35.67, (39.07), (23.83) = *34.13*


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 21, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 20.33 17.04 20.20 (20.49) (15.90) = *19.19*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 21, 2015)

What are the D moves in skewb? Are they B moves in FCN?


----------



## Phinagin (Jun 21, 2015)

2x2 10.96, (5.97), (17.86), 9.06, 10.80 = *10.28*
3x3 (34.62), 25.95, 27.77, 22.83, (21.19) = *25.52*
Megaminx 6:04.60, 5:36.74, (5:19.58), (7:43.99), 6:44.01 =* 6:08.45*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 22, 2015)

2x2: 5.33, 7.89, (8.04), 6.77, (4.12) = 6.67
3x3: 20.15, 17.33 (16.85), (20.40+), 19.66 = 19.05
4x4: 1:17.15DP 1:24.46PP, 1:13.23PP, (1:26.45DP) (1:05.96NP) = 1:18.28
5x5: 2:13.26, (2:03.46), (2:26.87), 2:08.06, 2:22.79 = 2:14.70
6x6: (4:52.78), 4:43.43, 4:24.67, (4:09.79), 4:27.23 = 4:31.77
7x7: 7:02.91, 6:57.83, 7:04.13, (7:39.10), (6:40.40) = 7:01.62
2-4: 1:42.09
2-5: 4:23.28
pyra: (12.24), (21.46+), 17.69, 16.62, 18.29 = 17.53
mega: 4:07.32, (4:38.35), 4:11.91, (4:04.22), 4:18.50 = 4:12.58
skewb: (23.48), (17.36), 17.40, 17.80+, 21.51 = 18.90


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> What are the D moves in skewb? Are they B moves in FCN?



yeah, im pretty sure, i can't see what else they can be.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 23, 2015)

Results week 25: congrats Cale, Austin and EMI

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.35 AustinReed
 3.60 cuberkid10
 3.72 giorgi
 3.75 riley
 3.90 jasseri
 3.98 G2013
 4.05 Cale S
 4.08 EMI
 4.32 Tx789
 4.33 ichcubegern
 4.38 JustinTimeCuber
 4.55 FaLoL
 4.55 rollerking321
 4.55 bacyril
 4.77 Daniel Wu
 4.79 Ninja Storm
 5.87 RjFx2
 6.05 LostGent
 6.15 pyr14
 6.19 ickathu
 6.66 Ordway Persyn
 7.39 Kenneth Svendson
 7.52 patrickcuber
 7.52 Schmidt
 8.48 h2f
 8.66 1davey29
 10.27 Phinagin
 20.09 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.77 AustinReed
 9.99 EMI
 10.52 riley
 11.15 jasseri
 11.36 giorgi
 11.53 cuberkid10
 13.00 Daniel Wu
 13.04 typeman5
 13.05 ichcubegern
 13.41 FaLoL
 13.76 G2013
 13.83 JustinTimeCuber
 13.94 bacyril
 14.86 rollerking321
 16.00 Cale S
 16.15 Dene
 16.51 LostGent
 17.45 TheLegendisReal
 17.99 CyanSandwich
 18.34 Tx789
 18.80 ickathu
 18.99 Kenneth Svendson
 19.05 Ordway Persyn
 19.19 MarcelP
 19.91 patrickcuber
 21.83 RjFx2
 23.07 pyr14
 23.18 Schmidt
 23.32 h2f
 25.52 Phinagin
 25.55 Bubbagrub
 29.33 1davey29
 30.23 bulletpal
 34.20 MatsBergsten
 51.93 danvosk
*4x4x4*(20)

 39.23 EMI
 41.02 AustinReed
 45.92 riley
 48.95 FaLoL
 52.03 bacyril
 52.59 cuberkid10
 54.98 ichcubegern
 55.53 giorgi
 57.77 Daniel Wu
 58.03 rollerking321
 58.28 G2013
 1:00.54 Cale S
 1:04.24 Dene
 1:07.32 jasseri
 1:08.22 ickathu
 1:14.03 Kenneth Svendson
 1:18.28 Ordway Persyn
 1:29.27 h2f
 1:34.01 RjFx2
 2:09.09 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:27.57 AustinReed
 1:34.01 ichcubegern
 1:36.14 Dene
 1:43.11 bacyril
 1:46.48 giorgi
 2:01.43 Daniel Wu
 2:08.50 Cale S
 2:14.70 Ordway Persyn
 2:23.80 ickathu
 2:26.32 Kenneth Svendson
 3:41.31 h2f
 5:02.67 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:01.72 AustinReed
 3:09.06 Dene
 4:31.78 Ordway Persyn
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:20.49 FaLoL
 4:37.86 Dene
 7:01.62 Ordway Persyn
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 14.83 Ninja Storm
 17.91 EMI
 20.96 ichcubegern
 24.10 rollerking321
 26.41 Daniel Wu
 27.94 giorgi
 28.37 jasseri
 30.68 FaLoL
 34.23 Dene
 37.72 bacyril
 45.02 ickathu
 46.12 G2013
 46.45 Cale S
 58.69 h2f
 1:02.72 pyr14
 1:08.00 RjFx2
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:21.48 Kenneth Svendson
 2:13.03 Cale S
 5:39.99 rollerking321
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 11.19 AustinReed
 15.04 Cale S
 15.93 EMI
 25.89 MatsBergsten
 34.15 h2f
 35.38 bacyril
 1:41.39 pyr14
 2:52.70 ichcubegern
 3:09.42 JustinTimeCuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 33.95 riley
 35.37 Cale S
 1:15.89 MatsBergsten
 1:18.98 EMI
 1:45.09 h2f
 2:08.64 ichcubegern
 DNF CyanSandwich
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 2:58.09 Cale S
 6:29.73 riley
 6:46.50 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 5:31.87 Cale S
14:05.23 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

36:20.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

15/23 (50:35)  Cale S
6/9 (24:48)  riley
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 47.60 bacyril
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 52.27 EMI
 57.27 riley
 1:10.86 Cale S
 1:14.51 ichcubegern
 1:16.86 jasseri
 1:17.38 bacyril
 1:30.61 Kenneth Svendson
 1:42.09 Ordway Persyn
 3:02.15 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:58.02 ichcubegern
 3:10.91 bacyril
 3:55.59 Kenneth Svendson
 4:23.28 Ordway Persyn
 4:48.54 Cale S
 5:46.23 h2f
*Skewb*(7)

 3.79 Cale S
 6.99 Tx789
 9.14 giorgi
 10.19 bacyril
 12.56 Daniel Wu
 15.98 ichcubegern
 18.90 Ordway Persyn
*Clock*(3)

 12.13 pyr14
 12.98 EMI
 17.72 Kenneth Svendson
*Pyraminx*(13)

 4.22 Daniel Wu
 4.39 ickathu
 5.88 bacyril
 6.46 Cale S
 6.82 AustinReed
 6.98 ichcubegern
 7.23 EMI
 7.34 Tx789
 7.47 giorgi
 10.02 pyr14
 12.18 Kenneth Svendson
 13.49 Schmidt
 17.53 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:33.20 AustinReed
 1:36.49 bacyril
 2:01.91 giorgi
 2:02.96 Dene
 2:09.11 Daniel Wu
 2:36.80 pyr14
 4:12.58 Ordway Persyn
 6:08.45 Phinagin
 DNF Cale S
*Square-1*(8)

 14.75 EMI
 22.26 AustinReed
 22.81 stevecho816
 34.13 rollerking321
 36.77 Daniel Wu
 39.59 Cale S
 47.94 bacyril
 DNF Tx789
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

31 okayama
32 Cale S
34 G2013
36 pokelifter
41 h2f

*Contest results*

253 Cale S
166 AustinReed
158 EMI
152 bacyril
145 ichcubegern
139 riley
131 giorgi
128 Daniel Wu
93 jasseri
92 FaLoL
91 Dene
90 rollerking321
89 G2013
83 Ordway Persyn
81 cuberkid10
79 h2f
77 MatsBergsten
77 Kenneth Svendson
72 ickathu
61 Tx789
55 pyr14
51 JustinTimeCuber
38 RjFx2
35 Ninja Storm
35 LostGent
31 typeman5
26 CyanSandwich
22 Schmidt
22 patrickcuber
21 TheLegendisReal
19 Phinagin
15 MarcelP
15 okayama
12 pokelifter
12 1davey29
10 stevecho816
8 Bubbagrub
6 bulletpal
4 danvosk


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2015)

*3x3:* (20.14), 15.25, (13.93), 17.20, 16.01 = 16.15
*4x4:* 1:04.04, (DNF), 1:04.84, 1:03.85, (58.73) = 1:04.24
*5x5:* 1:37.54, 1:30.85, 1:40.02, (1:44.70), (1:29.91) = 1:36.14
*6x6:* 3:05.87, (3:04.19), 3:06.17, 3:15.14, (3:22.41) = 3:09.06
*7x7:* (4:53.69), (4:07.68), 4:35.63, 4:32.19, 4:45.75 = 4:37.86
*OH:* (23.75), 36.29, 35.68, 30.73, (41.83) = 34.23
*Megaminx:* 2:03.41, 1:58.57, (2:33.47), 2:06.91, (1:54.20) = 2:02.96

I know I'm late, and I don't really care about being added to the rankings. It was horrible anyway


----------



## fdcuber (Jun 30, 2015)

2x2 Average of 5: 5.04
1. 4.55 
2. 5.30 
3. (4.43) 
4. 5.26 
5. (5.53) 

3x3 Average of 5: 11.19
1. (9.91) 
2. (12.71) 
3. 10.89 
4. 12.20 
5. 10.47 

3x3 OH Average of 5: 21.22
1. (15.40) 
2. 18.34 
3. 20.86 
4. 24.46 
5. (25.32)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 30, 2015)

3x3

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-30
avg of 5: 19.52

Time List:
1. (48.65)
2. 18.64 
3. 19.96 
4. 19.96 
5. (17.59) 

19.52

Lol - the first solve


----------

